# Can a toddler choke om vomit? Help!



## neonalee (Nov 20, 2009)

Ds threw up 3 times over an hour ago. Then threw up bile/water about 40 minutes ago. Now I'm afraid to go to bed. Already an hour past bed time. What if he vomits again while asleep?

Sent from my phone using Tapatalk, please ignore typos!


----------



## neonalee (Nov 20, 2009)

And now for the 5th one he vomited the water he has been drinking.

Sent from my phone using Tapatalk, please ignore typos!


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

Theoretically he could choke, anyone can. But, in reality, his gag reflex will almost certainly protect him. Generally people only choke on vomit if their gag reflex is suppressed by drugs ( prescribed or recreational) or a brain injury of some sort.

I f he's still awake I'd suggest nothing to eat or drink for one hour after the most recent vomit. Then start with a very small sip of fluid or give him an ice block to suck. If he vomits again same routine, nothing for an hour then small sip. If he's asleep then just offer small amounts of fluid when he wakes up.

Hope he's feeling better soon.


----------



## neonalee (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks! He did fall asleep & slept ok til this morning. DF brought pedialyte home & he has had a bit of that & some frozen breast milk. Its been almost an hour & he was fussing in a way made me think was going to vomit again. I can't tell if he is thirsty/hungry or feeling sick. Now he is sleeping fitfully on me.

Sent from my phone using Tapatalk, please ignore typos!


----------

